# Rudy's bbq sauce



## meltyface (Aug 10, 2009)

Oklahoma and Texas have a great BBQ/gas station called Rudy's BBQ.  They also have an awsome bbq sauce that has a little bit of a bite to it.  I was wondering if anyone know's how to make this sauce?


----------

